# Ideas for Driveway Landscaping



## soggyturf (10 mo ago)

Any ideas on what I could put in this small space between my driveway and the fence? I would put grass but I think it will get rolled over and stepped on too much.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I would look at doing an espalier of pyracanthas all along the fence. The space looks like it was made for it and pyracantha adapts well to that type of thing. You can train it up the fence as formal or informal as you prefer. It grows pretty fast too.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

How much sun does that area get?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Rolled on and stepped on? Sounds like gravel to me.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yep. I would dig it up about 7 to 8 inches and full with gravel. Nice thing is you can just round up the area when weeds pop up or torch them.


----------



## soggyturf (10 mo ago)

bernstem said:


> How much sun does that area get?


It gets a good amount!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Climbing, flowering vines of some sort trained onto the fence. Clematis would be a good option here. You might have better options in Texas.


----------

